# Sport vs R-Line



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

What are the differences between the 2012 CC Sport and R-Line model? Have been unable to find anything stating major differences...


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

On a 2012 model year vehicle, R-line adds the following over the Sport:

- 18" wheels
- R-line body kit/badging
- Tinted tail lights


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Matt.B said:


> On a 2012 model year vehicle, R-line adds the following over the Sport:
> 
> - 18" wheels
> - R-line body kit/badging
> - Tinted tail lights


What he said. Also r-line door sills


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

B6 there is the Sport Line . Highline and then R-Line . An R- Line is an add on to the Highline has a body kit, steering wheel, pedals, badging.! Just go to the website and compare for all the details.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

TRIM and wheels. Sports have 17's and Rlines 18's This was one reason i didnt go with a 13 Rline.. ur paying for basically TRIM, ( badging, bumper, sills, wheels ) nothing performance is gained.


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

fog lights!!!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

BOUDAH said:


> TRIM and wheels. Sports have 17's and Rlines 18's This was one reason i didnt go with a 13 Rline.. ur paying for basically TRIM, ( badging, bumper, sills, wheels ) nothing performance is gained.



I respect your opinion but you are not "paying" extra. R-Line and Sport with lighting package are exactly same price.
To me its-> you are getting nicer fog lights, body kit and sills for nothing extra (sure your salesman will tell you R-line is "extra" lol)

I would take 2013 R-Line over any other 2013 trim. :thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> I respect your opinion but you are not "paying" extra. R-Line and Sport with lighting package are exactly same price.
> To me its-> you are getting nicer fog lights, body kit and sills for nothing extra (sure your salesman will tell you R-line is "extra" lol)
> 
> I would take 2013 R-Line over any other 2013 trim. :thumbup:


 actually MSRP it is more for a 13 model. JS ... i wish the R line was more like a golf version.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

On the older models the Rline package is completely worth it. On the newer one honestly I don't think it really is that much.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking at the pricing for the 2013 models, the R-Line is actually the cheapest of the bunch. Had there one been available when I bought my 2013 Sport a few months ago, I would have taken the R-Line in a heartbeat.


----------



## jearl001 (Apr 2, 2013)

jearl001 said:


> What are the differences between the 2012 CC Sport and R-Line model? Have been unable to find anything stating major differences...


I was asking because I picked up my 2012 Sport last week, and was trying to compare to other models...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

MSRP of an R-Line DSG is exactly $300 more than a Sport Plus with DSG. Differences are front bumper/fogs, side skirts, paddle shifters on steering wheel, R-Line badging on grill and door sills.

Bumper/side skirts alone are worth that and then some. I would never have bought another CC in the new body style if it weren't for the R-Line. I hated the 13 redesign, mainly the front bumper, and was 100% set on a MK6 GTI until I saw the R-Line. The regular front looks too much like a Passat and I don't like the wide lower grill opening with the narrow, long fog lights. 

The R-Line is the way all the front ends should look, IMO. It's a great mix of aggressive styling and class. Then the R-Line should be even more aggressive with a lower bumper similar to the Golf R/any of the other R-Lines from Europe with the bigger side and lower airdams. My $0.02!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I find it funny that most say the R-line package isn't worth the extra cash at the dealership. Then later down the road they buy a R-line kit, smoked taillights and badging to make their CC look like a R-line.


----------



## BRNARDN (Mar 25, 2013)

MikeinNJ said:


> MSRP of an R-Line DSG is exactly $300 more than a Sport Plus with DSG. Differences are front bumper/fogs, side skirts, paddle shifters on steering wheel, R-Line badging on grill and door sills.


You missed the Navigation System (RNS 315) and the full size spare tire mounted on the same light alloy wheels.

When I got my 2013, I wanted the R-Line, but they didn't have it...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BRNARDN said:


> You missed the Navigation System (RNS 315) and the full size spare tire mounted on the same light alloy wheels.
> 
> When I got my 2013, I wanted the R-Line, but they didn't have it...


I was just comparing it to the sport plus, which also has navi. Good catch on the full size alloy spare. Same mallory wheels, but according to VWs site info, the R-Line has a full size alloy spare while the sport plus has a space saver spare.


----------



## BRNARDN (Mar 25, 2013)

Yea, my bad, I missed the "Plus"...

And I am not sure about the information on the VW website. It says the Sport has the space saving spare too, but mine came with a full size tire, not the light alloy wheels though.

Maybe they changed that, I got mine in February, too bad if that is the case.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

BRNARDN said:


> Yea, my bad, I missed the "Plus"...
> 
> And I am not sure about the information on the VW website. It says the Sport has the space saving spare too, but mine came with a full size tire, not the light alloy wheels though.
> 
> Maybe they changed that, I got mine in February, too bad if that is the case.


Yeah, my 2011 supposedly had a space saver but was a fullsize tire on like 16 or 17 steelie.


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

MrRline said:


> On the older models the Rline package is completely worth it. On the newer one honestly I don't think it really is that much.


We just had a 2010 R line in the shop on Wednesday and I compared it to my own 2009 sport model. The only differences were the front bumper, sideskirts, wheels, door sills, and of course the badges. Unfortunately I just don't see it as worth it, but maybe that's just me?


----------

